# Anyone do BIG SHIP cruises ?



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2021)

Doesn't excite me in the slightest but.....
We watched an amazing/enjoyable prog last night. It was an in depth look at a BIG cruise ship called The Seaside.
Takes 7000 passengers 
Meals (which looked fantastic) were in 3 sittings.
It had to be run like the army and it was.
It showed all the desalination process which was staggering.
As I say.....not for me but many people really enjoy it.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2021)

My mum and dad have done a few. They enjoyed it. Not for me.


----------



## vickster (9 Aug 2021)

Can't imagine anything worse. I don't much like cross channel ferries for a couple of hours


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2021)

Not for me but in-laws loved them.
They do cater for a certain crowd.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Aug 2021)

Great, I remember a previous thread about cruises and someone went on a magnificent rant ("a giant petri dish" was included from memory). It really was top class ranting, I do hope it gets repeated.


----------



## Profpointy (9 Aug 2021)

Done a few, mostly Dover to Calais. It was OK but an hour and a half was enough really


----------



## neil_merseyside (9 Aug 2021)

8 restaurants so probably not canteen style 3 sittings methinks, 14th largest when built, languishing at 27th now.
<7,000 guests and crew.


----------



## steverob (9 Aug 2021)

Only ever done one cruise and that was on a much smaller ship (about 2,000 passengers). Enjoyed it, but not interested in doing another any time soon. It was great for getting to certain places that would have been difficult to reach by other means (it was an Alaskan cruise and many of the towns on the route can only be reached by sea or by air) but by the end of it we'd got quite bored on the days when we were "at sea" having already done everything we wanted to on board within the first few days. Certainly couldn't do one of those trans-Atlantic cruises where you have 4-5 days straight without being able to disembark!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2021)

Did a few years working on the QE2 amongst others when I was younger.Good way to earn some money and see the world.Not that you get much time in ports ! It wouldn't be my choice for a holiday but I can see how some would...food !


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> My mum and dad have done a few. They enjoyed it. Not for me.





Can’t think of anything worse


----------



## Joffey (9 Aug 2021)

I've done one - it was amazing. Hoping to go again soon.


----------



## JoeyB (9 Aug 2021)

We tried a 3 night 'mini cruise' once on one of the large P&O ships (Aurora I think). The food and drink etc were great but I think I'd get a bit bored on the sea days between ports.


----------



## postman (9 Aug 2021)

Not on your life,seen th e film Titanic,anyway good walks are always included in my holidays.And I can't walk on water.


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Aug 2021)

ianrauk said:


> They do cater for a certain crowd.


And that's who you'll meet, and no-one else. So if you like those kind of people, you'll likely have a nice time. If not, not.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2021)

I have had experience of watching passengers getting off these things and straight on to buses to take them somewhere. Problem seemed to stacking the zimmers.
The idea seems to be to keep them away from “real” people unless by arrangement or for entertainment by the natives and make sure any money spent is on board only if possible.
Somebody I know did a survey in Lerwick and the result showed that the crew spent more money ashore than the passengers. Charity shops in particular sold a lot of clothing to them.


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2021)

ive done 2 cruises with 2 different companies........

cruise 1 was aboard the Eclipse by Celebrity around the Med for 16 days and was scorching hot and a fabulous break, seeing many different countries

cruise 2 was aboard the Brittania by P&O another fabulous trip for 12 days around the canaries and portugal.........

both cruises i had a balcony cabin so i could sit in the sun outside and watch the sea go by or i could choose to go up onto the top decks and the sun lounger warfare that all foreign holidays have. All food and drinks on both cruises was free, with the chance to use different restaurants for an upcharge.

would i go again, damn right i would...for me its the ultimate in holiday comfort with superb room service, cabins, cleanliness and a chance to see numerous countries over a few days and chill in the sun at sea.......the were plenty of families on board, but few young children and both ships had adult only pools and sunbathing areas, if you wanted a child free experience.

The entertainment on both cruises were spectacular from their own onboard entertainment crew or by the many celebrity entertainers on the cruise circuit.

I do find the comments about sailing petri dishes quite funny, especially as back in the 80/90s people were afraid to go on holidays to spain/france/portugal/greece/italy etc etc due to the phrase Deli belly........now you cant stop people going to these places, even in a pandemic they still want to travel abroad and spread the virus.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> And I can't walk on water.


I've been praying to the wrong man all this time


----------



## vickster (9 Aug 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I've been praying to the wrong man all this time


Except it says he can’t walk on water


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Aug 2021)

Used to take the ferry to Bilbao or Santander which was a night on board. It was part of the holiday but one night was plenty. Some used to do the direct return for a mini cruise. Not sure if the ferry isn't faster now ............


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> Except it says he can’t walk on water


Indeed. No use praying to @postman


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2021)

No thanks


----------



## Baldy (9 Aug 2021)

I went down to the South Atlantic on the QE2 once, can't say I was that impressed. I was sleeping on the floor though.


----------



## neil_merseyside (9 Aug 2021)

I did a Med cruise on a little cruise ship (Island Escape?) we watched all the sad looking people getting on and off every day, don't know why they went off! The other guests who stayed local all appeared to have a great time, smiling going off and getting back on. Those staying on board seemed to like to get full value from all inclusive... The cycling available every day was great, especially Rome, and cycling in Naples in traffic was quite unforgettable and that was just us two and the guide, most rides had the off duty crew (show cast mostly) and great fun. The best bit was cruising into Mahon and just about having room to turn around to get back out! 
We sadly missed the day at sea and all the 'behind the scenes tours' as we lay very still getting our sea legs, the behind the scenes tours are actually a good day and very rarely busy so very up close.
Wouldn't do another sea cruise, I'd quite like to boat and bike on Euro rivers as they are tiny little boats.


----------



## cougie uk (9 Aug 2021)

I have taken the post boat round Norway to the North Cape. I guess there's a few hundred passengers on there. Amazing scenery and there's no other way to see it. And you do get to see the Northern Lights. 

But the big ships with all the entertainment ? No ta.


----------



## Glow worm (9 Aug 2021)

Not done any but do like the idea of seeing the world by boat (with bike of course ). Not cruising, but would be good to see more longer distance ferries like the Santander route. I'd love the Harwich to Esbjerg route to come back.


----------



## PK99 (9 Aug 2021)

Big ship cruises, no thanks!

But we were (technically still are) booked on a Small Ship adventure cruise later this year: 150 passengers, fly to Santiago, then Falklands. Cruise Falklands, South Georgia, pause for Total Solar Eclipse in the Southern Ocean, on to Antarctica . Fly Buenos Aires and home.


----------



## rivers (9 Aug 2021)

I spent 3.5 years working on cruise ships. I've cruised as a passenger once (with my aunts, in a guest cabin, it had a balcony), and as a "crew guest" countless times (to visit my wife while she was on contract- crew cabin so had access to all guest and crew areas). Fun to work on for awhile, but not my idea of a holiday- even when visiting the wife.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Aug 2021)

Mrs N loves them. She's currently on a UK circumnavigation (Kirkwall tomorrow) with her Mum and Son #1


----------



## Arrowfoot (9 Aug 2021)

Cruises to artic and antarctic are worth it as it would be cost prohibitive to go on your own. Spectacular landscape. I gather it is a whole different crowd from the normal cruises. It is in the bucket list. Not interested in food, onboard entertainment, water slide, motivational speakers, yoga, pilates, cooking lessons, hot tub etc. Will bring along decent camera equipment etc. Pre-read will be wildlife, land formation, currents, etc.


----------



## Baldy (9 Aug 2021)

Glow worm said:


> Not done any but do like the idea of seeing the world by boat (with bike of course ). Not cruising, but would be good to see more longer distance ferries like the Santander route. I'd love the Harwich to Esbjerg route to come back.


And Newcastle - Bergan route.


----------



## KnittyNorah (9 Aug 2021)

I can think of nothing worse as a 'holiday'. Those big cruise liners are IMO nothing more than an upmarket mobile Butlins-for-adults, sorry! 

But I perhaps I have strange preferences in hols - the best one I've EVER been on was a 2-week unsupported camel trek in the Central Desert of South Australia, skirting Lake Eyre and crossing part of Anna Station. Talk about memorable! I rode Wabma and cared for Aloka. That was 2006. 

When I was working in NZ I won a prize donated by a prominent travel agent and it was a cruise; I think I shocked everyone by asking if I could change it from a cruise to something else. I could and I did, I went to New Caledonia and French Polynesia instead and it was unforgettable; there was a lot of travel by ship (and small plane) involved but _none_ of it was part of 'a cruise'.


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> I can think of nothing worse as a 'holiday'. *Those big cruise liners are IMO nothing more than an upmarket mobile Butlins-for-adults, sorry!*


No they are not……..your talking nonsense.


----------



## KnittyNorah (9 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> No they are not……..your talking nonsense.


I said 'in my opinon'. 
In my opinion, being on a cruise has a great many similarities to other sorts of mass holidaymaking of 1000s of people all together contained in one place, and can't get out. 
Hmm maybe not very like Butlins as I believe you can leave Butlins if you want, at any time of the day or night, by easy means which would not work on a cruise.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Aug 2021)

Found the rant!! @roubaixtuesday sorry, it wasn't "giant petri dish" but "incarcerated in a viral incubator" which is miles better. I won't paste the full rant, but it was top drawer.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Aug 2021)

I used to cruise regularly, Sandbanks to Shell Bay. Spectacular views and only cost £1 for a foot passenger, with free return passage. Sadly no licensed bar on board but you could take your own refreshments 😎


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> I said 'in my opinon'.
> In my opinion, being on a cruise has a great many similarities to other sorts of mass holidaymaking of 1000s of people all together contained in one place, and can't get out.
> Hmm maybe not very like Butlins as I believe you can leave Butlins if you want, at any time of the day or night, by easy means which would not work on a cruise.


Butlins is a 1star shoothole, compared to a multi thousand 6 star hotel floating on the sea, with multiple restaurants, shopping centres, pools, theatres, cinemas and much much more………

you obviously have never been aboard one.


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2021)

This is also the 2nd thread that @Dave7 has started on this very subject, he started the same thread in dec 2020, about the same programme


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2021)

My father and his brother has done loads........but both were working on the ships  main run Southampton to New York


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Aug 2021)

We had our honeymoon travelling across the Canadian Rockies and then a 1 week cruise up Alaska
It was wonderful
But the cruise bit was a bit of a letddown - it was really nice - but not really for us
I felt I needed more places to go and the 'entertainment' wasn't of much interest to us
Everything seemed to be based on getting us to spend more money and tie us down - like booking tables for 'the other' restaurants a day ahead when our idea of a holiday is freedom from schedules

SO - probably not for us
Just remembered - we did do a cruise down the Nile - Luxor to Aswan and back
that was amazing - but then it was a specific type of person and a lot of inclusive trips to 'old stuff"
I suspect a 'proper cruise ship" would bore me rigid!


----------



## KnittyNorah (9 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Butlins is a 1star shoothole, compared to a multi thousand 6 star hotel floating on the sea, with multiple restaurants, shopping centres, pools, theatres, cinemas and much much more………
> 
> you obviously have never been aboard one.



Oh I have - and IN MY OPINION it is just a luxury version of being imprisoned in Butlins. Never wanted to go there either even when I was a kid. I couldn't WAIT to get off, fortunately it was only a short cruise, 3 nights, 4 days. Good food, yes. Pleasant-enough entertainment. 
But _nothing_ to what can be obtained on land - _and _without the penalty of being imprisoned in a massive floating artificial environment. No birds, no beasts, no trees. Neither grass nor sand under your feet. Vanishingly-little of interest to me. 

If someone likes them, fine - I am glad they have something they enjoy so much. _In my opinion, and for me_ a cruise would be a total waste of time and money - just as a unsupported camel trek in the desert would be an experience of utter horror to many other people, but which was my best holiday ever.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> This is also the 2nd thread that @Dave7 has started on this very subject, he started the same thread in dec 2020, about the same programme


You know, as I posted this it seemed very familiar.
18 months of Long Covid is my excuse
But what the hell.....if people have enjoyed it why are you bringing that up?.


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Oh I have - and IN MY OPINION it is just a luxury version of being imprisoned in Butlins. Never wanted to go there either even when I was a kid. I couldn't WAIT to get off, fortunately it was only a short cruise, 3 nights, 4 days. Good food, yes. Pleasant-enough entertainment.
> But _nothing_ to what can be obtained on land - _and _without the penalty of being imprisoned in a massive floating artificial environment. No birds, no beasts, no trees. Neither grass nor sand under your feet. Vanishingly-little of interest to me.
> 
> If someone likes them, fine - I am glad they have something they enjoy so much. _In my opinion, and for me_ a cruise would be a total waste of time and money - just as a unsupported camel trek in the desert would be an experience of utter horror to many other people, but which was my best holiday ever.


There was plants, flowers, trees and real grass on the cruise ship i was on…..as for being imprisoned, its hardly what its like, but hey, its your opinion, but you still went and paid for it.

and it must have been of interest for you to pay and get onboard, maybe it was buyers remorse.


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You know, as I posted this it seemed very familiar.
> 18 months of Long Covid is my excuse
> But what the hell.....if people have enjoyed it why are you bringing that up?.


Just seems odd to start two posts on the same subject not more than 10mths apart……….


----------



## vickster (9 Aug 2021)

10 months is a long time when you’re as old as Dave


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Aug 2021)

Yes, been on 7, but wouldn’t do this again, not for the floating incubator reasons mentioned Earl, but because I like to engage with places on a drop-in drop-out kind of way, sometimes.
They are no necessarily as bad as you might think, it is possible to be away from the crowd, and to do your own thing.





and see places I wouldn’t have seen otherwise.


----------



## KnittyNorah (9 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> There was plants, flowers, trees and real grass on the cruise ship i was on…..


LOL! Like a roof garden in the City of London, or that mound-thing being likened to a hill! Or what I have growing on my windowsill. Can you walk among the trees or camp the night there? Are there moths and spiders, beetles and snails, birds, bees and butterflies, free to flit from tree to tree and across the meadow to the flowers? 



jowwy said:


> as for being imprisoned, its hardly what its like, but hey, its your opinion, but you still went and paid for it.
> and it must have been of interest for you to pay and get onboard, maybe it was buyers remorse.



That's a rather wide range of assumptions to make about a journey which I undertook at the behest of another person. It was an interesting experience - as new experiences are - but not one I would ever willingly repeat.

I would personally have preferred to fly; although figures are not directly comparable, those produced by Carnival Corporation and plc, which owns nine cruise lines, suggest cruising falls in similar territory to flying in terms of emissions. Many other groups, as you might imagine, consider cruising to be much more damaging, environmentally, than commercial passenger flying.

And as for being imprisoned - of course I was. I could hardly get off and walk away, could I? In the middle of the sea? It is just as much imprisonment - and for a much longer time! - as is flying, and also - to a 'milder' extent - train and coach/bus travel. However, one undertakes it more or less willingly in order to travel more or less efficiently between (a) and (b). 

No-one will ever convince _me_ that a cruise would be - or was! - a nice thing for me to go on. Just as I don't expect to convince anyone who hates heat, camels and saltbush to enjoy travelling across the Central Australian Desert astride a camel. 
_For me,_ though, it was pure delight from beginning to end. There was a gentleman and his family on the trek who chose to be 'evacuated' - we had to make a diversion to near a track and use VHF radio to call the trek organiser's back-up 4WD to pick them up - I think they felt about it, the same way I felt about being on the cruise. They were clearly most unhappy and uneasy being out in the desert - and very intimidated by the camels - the two main points of the trek.


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> LOL! Like a roof garden in the City of London, or that mound-thing being likened to a hill! Or what I have growing on my windowsill. Can you walk among the trees or camp the night there? Are there moths and spiders, beetles and snails, birds, bees and butterflies, free to flit from tree to tree and across the meadow to the flowers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you wasnt imprisoned, you wasnt locked in a room and only let out for lunch and a 1hr walk in the yard

You could rome the ship, have lunch, sunbathe, swim, go to restaurants, bars, clubs etc etc etc…..so NO you wasnt imprisoned at all…….prisoners dont choose were they go, how long for and what/were they can eat on any given day.
jesus talk about over egging the cake, you went on holiday, you paid for saud holiday…..but it wasnt for you, but hardly as bad as you say….


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Aug 2021)

In my 70s now but hopefully I've got another ten years before I'm old and infirm enough to go on a big ship cruise.

Although a friend of mine recently went on a cruise on the Douro in Portugal and loved it. Obviously not a big boat, and to me that would come before a big ship cruise.


----------



## KnittyNorah (9 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> you went on holiday, you paid for saud holiday…



Again you are making assumptions. It was supposed to be a holiday - although I had my doubts from the outset - and I did not pay for it. 

And please stop telling _me_ how_ I _felt about it. 

I was unable, for a fixed period, to leave a place which I had entered. I was greatly restricted in my movements within said place, in my choice of activities and my choice of companionship. That felt like imprisonment _to me. _

I am perfectly well aware that many people greatly enjoy the sorts of activities you describe, and there is nothing wrong with enjoying them - I hope they have a great time! - but you seem to be unaware that different people enjoy different things and _for me _the activities you mention are at best boring and unpleasant, at worse loathsome. 

I am as entitled to my opinion that 'luxury liner' type cruises are horrible as you are that they are full of delight; my opinion is just as valid - or as nonsensical - as yours. It's an opinion, that is all. and depends on the individual's viewpoint, tastes and preferences.


----------



## PK99 (9 Aug 2021)

It's really horses for courses.... like hotels.

Some people go for the large multi starred, multi barred, choice of 3 restaurants, flunkies galore etc. 

Others, including me, prefer the Heritage Inn, or Boutique B&B 

Wrt the Butlins comparison, I'd view big ship cruising as a Floating Club Med. We loved Club Med 4 Trident resorts when we used to ski, but the idea of a Summer Club Med seemed dreadful.


----------



## KnittyNorah (9 Aug 2021)

PK99 said:


> the idea of a Summer Club Med seemed dreadful.


Agreed! Again, escape/leaving the premises would certainly be more possible than from a big cruise ship!


----------



## Brandane (11 Aug 2021)

Only been on one, and initially was very sceptical about going, but my then gf wanted to go so I went along. A 10 day cruise with Fred Olsen line on the Balmoral. I loved it, every minute of it. Food was amazing, the nightly entertainment was good, ports of call enjoyable, and fellow passengers who we met were all very friendly. Mostly Scots and Geordies of course, as it sailed out of Newcastle. 

I love the sea, so that helps. I find it very therapeutic, and spent 3 years as a deck cadet in the merchant navy after leaving school. Got paid for going "cruising" on cargo ships and visited places I would have not normally seen. Persian Gulf, far east, Japan, South Africa, Europe, New Zealand, central America, USA, Mexico... and how many people have been to Pitcairn Island? 
Can't beat the sea, and I will never live far away from it. Currently less than half a mile walk away 😄.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Aug 2021)

Passing Duart Castle yesterday.




Not for me.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> Can't imagine anything worse. I don't much like cross channel ferries for a couple of hours



+1.

Not done a cruise, nearest is "long" ferry crossings (Newcastle - Gothenberg; Newcastle - Amsterdam; Portsmouth(?) - Santander. A cruise conjures up being locked in a floating shopping mall, or, Working Men's Club, to me. Have many friends who love them, but, not for me, especially after Covid!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Aug 2021)

I think it depends on the 'entertainment' and facilities on board

If they are your cup of tea they I expect they are great

If not then most of the ship would be of no interest and hence the whole thing is a bit of a waste


----------



## dodgy (11 Aug 2021)

Environmentally, a terrible idea. The damage they do is on another level (this has probably been pointed out by others, I haven't read the entire thread yet).


----------



## Beebo (11 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> Not on your life,seen th e film Titanic,anyway good walks are always included in my holidays.And I can't walk on water.


I think that would be my issue too. 
Feeling trapped on the ship. 
But you can go for walks when in port I suppose.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Doesn't excite me in the slightest but.....
> We watched an amazing/enjoyable prog last night. It was an in depth look at a BIG cruise ship called The Seaside.
> Takes 7000 passengers
> Meals (which looked fantastic) were in 3 sittings.
> ...


Done a few cruises now , been on the sister ship MSC Seaview. We enjoyed it but prefer the smaller ships. I much prefer it to a hotel resort type package holiday. Each to their own, COVID has kinda ruined it for now but I hope we can go on again. Don’t knock it till you’ve tried it. Folk bang on about a floating Petri dish, anyone I’ve been on has been clean. Sanitizer everywhere before COVID came along !


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Aug 2021)

dodgy said:


> Environmentally, a terrible idea. The damage they do is on another level (this has probably been pointed out by others, I haven't read the entire thread yet).


That’s a fair point not very environmental I suppose in terms of fuel cost.


----------



## dodgy (11 Aug 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> That’s a fair point not very environmental I suppose in terms of fuel cost.


Much worse than that. Just one cruise ship company pollutes 10 times as much as all cars in Europe. https://www.thedrive.com/news/28469...t-10-times-more-than-all-cars-in-europe-study

like I said, another level.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (11 Aug 2021)

I've been on the Norwegian Epic, it was huge. My parents paid for it otherwise I don't think it's what I'd do. It's not a cheap cruise line, so I believe.

The food was really good, really good. The drinks are extortion, so you need a drinks package. We had a cabin that was on the side of the ship, I'd of hated a cheaper cabin where I couldn't sit on the balcony looking at the sea, was a great place to sit with a drink.

The things I didn't like is that getting off the thing at ports was a real pain due to the sheer volume of passengers. If you didn't pay really extortionate fees for excursions, you just didn't really have a clue where you were going (to be expected). I really liked Lisbon though, gorgeous city, except being approached by drug dealers constantly. The entertainment on the ship was pretty poor, just really not my thing at all. The ship was really all centered around a huge casino, which again is not my thing, but most of the passengers were from the USA, whom love casino's. Just a small amount of the Americans disgusted me in the way that they talked to the staff like they were crap, in a really loud manner, just really not my thing at all. I found the staff to be really polite and helpful in every respect. I can't stand t*ssers that talk to staff like that. When you chatted to the staff, most were from the Philippines, very humble, with familes back home, making money to send home to support them.

I went on a Med cruise starting at Barcelona finishing in Southampton, at the start of September. It was red hot in the med, but once it was coming home in the Atlantic, it was pretty cold. You couldn't really sunbathe on the deck or go in the pools, I was really bored. The sea was also rough in the Atlantic. Despite being a huge ship it was constantly moving from side to side.

Summing up: I'd do it again maybe, on a much smaller ship. Just too many people for my liking, hard work disembarking the ship at ports. I'd also imagine that smaller ships can visit different ports, that are possibly more interesting. The size of these goliath ships, restricts where they can dock. Everything is about getting money out of you. I guess it's what to expect, just wish it was a bit more reasonably/realistically priced..

It's something I'll probably do when again when I'm quite a bit older, I'm 51 now. If I'm still alive then, I'll maybe do it again.


----------



## neil_merseyside (11 Aug 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Sanitizer everywhere before COVID came along !


Trying to stop Norovirus because the dirty buggers don't wash their hands


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Aug 2021)

dodgy said:


> Much worse than that. Just one cruise ship company pollutes 10 times as much as all cars in Europe. https://www.thedrive.com/news/28469...t-10-times-more-than-all-cars-in-europe-study
> 
> like I said, another level.


I do believe they were being forced to switch to lower sulphur fuel oil . Of course it’s lots more expensive . That was according to one of the ships captains. Should make a big difference.


----------



## dodgy (12 Aug 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> I do believe they were being forced to switch to lower sulphur fuel oil . Of course it’s lots more expensive . That was according to one of the ships captains. Should make a big difference.


It might make a difference, but not enough. Anyone who goes on these things are in the same group who have massive SUVs for going to the local shop instead of walking or cycling. But still, as long as they get to have a good time now, sod their grandkids.
🤷‍♂️


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Aug 2021)

dodgy said:


> It might make a difference, but not enough. Anyone who goes on these things are in the same group who have massive SUVs for going to the local shop instead of walking or cycling. But still, as long as they get to have a good time now, sod their grandkids.
> 🤷‍♂️


You ok hun ?


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Aug 2021)

dodgy said:


> It might make a difference, but not enough. Anyone who goes on these things are in the same group who have massive SUVs for going to the local shop instead of walking or cycling. But still, as long as they get to have a good time now, sod their grandkids.
> 🤷‍♂️


That's a bit harsh.
An average cruise ship uses about 30 gallons of fuel per mile, to move about 3000 passengers plus maybe 1000-ish crew.
That's about 130mpg each.
Plus, that fuel doesn't just move them - it provides heat, light and power. You're running a pretty big hotel off-grid.
And yes - we've done a cruise. Five days to Norway to see the fjords and ride the Flam railway 
Not sure I'd necessarily do another.


----------



## dodgy (12 Aug 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> You ok hun ?


This isn’t mumsnet, but great. Just done a ride to Pwllheli and back last 3 days. Now having a beer in the sun.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Aug 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> That's a bit harsh.
> An average cruise ship uses about 30 gallons of fuel per mile, to move about 3000 passengers plus maybe 1000-ish crew.
> That's about 130mpg each.
> Plus, that fuel doesn't just move them - it provides heat, light and power. You're running a pretty big hotel off-grid.
> ...


Norway was cracking, done the same cruise. I like them not everyone’s cup of tea but hey ho. Not sure when I’ll get back on one in future but keeping my eye open!


----------



## dodgy (12 Aug 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> That's a bit harsh.
> An average cruise ship uses about 30 gallons of fuel per mile, to move about 3000 passengers plus maybe 1000-ish crew.
> That's about 130mpg each.
> Plus, that fuel doesn't just move them - it provides heat, light and power. You're running a pretty big hotel off-grid.
> ...


It is widely held by people who have studied the cruise industry that it is very bad for the environment indeed. The numbers are staggering. Quantify it in other ways if it makes you feel better. Edit the pic is for the other post 😂


----------



## dodgy (12 Aug 2021)

Even autocomplete in Chrome is concerned 😂


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2021)

Not for us - couldn't stand the cooped-up-ness of having so many people around.

We have a couple of friends who do half a dozen a year and they love it - they once got invited to the Captain's Table for one meal and they were both overwhelmed. Bonkers! But if that floats your boat (haha) then so be it.


----------



## dodgy (12 Aug 2021)

How do you know if someone has been invited to the captain’s table?

Don’t worry, they’ll tell you.

😙


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Aug 2021)

dodgy said:


> How do you know if someone has been invited to the captain’s table?
> 
> Don’t worry, they’ll tell you.
> 
> 😙


And other people will be envious!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Aug 2021)

They're not really my cup of tea, I've seen places like Dubrovnik and Venice when a few turn up at once and disgorge many thousands of people at once, it's not remotely good for the town and it invariably gets overrun. Aside from any argument about environmental impacts, they're also a pretty unethical tourism model which is no good for local pockets; Cruise passengers spend almost nothing ashore before they head back to the lure of the buffet and the prepaid drinks packages. Compared to people holidaying in say, Dubrovnik, staying in hotels, having local meals, using taxis, supermarkets, etc. The latter tourists make a big difference to that local economy, cruise passengers much less so. Hardly anything in comparison in fact.


----------



## dodgy (12 Aug 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> And other people will be envious!


The same kind of people who are impressed at the next door neighbour having an expensive car, probably.


----------



## Retread (12 Aug 2021)

Can't drink enough to make that fun......


----------



## T4tomo (12 Aug 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> They're not really my cup of tea, I've seen places like Dubrovnik and Venice when a few turn up at once and disgorge many thousands of people at once, it's not remotely good for the town and it invariably gets overrun. Aside from any argument about environmental impacts, they're also a pretty unethical tourism model which is no good for local pockets; Cruise passengers spend almost nothing ashore before they head back to the lure of the buffet and the prepaid drinks packages. Compared to people holidaying in say, Dubrovnik, staying in hotels, having local meals, using taxis, supermarkets, etc. The latter tourists make a big difference to that local economy, cruise passengers much less so. Hardly anything in comparison in fact.


I have a similar dislike of them for those very reasons, its not sustainable tourism, the wash from them damages places like Venice, the passengers spend nothing in port and the staff are paid peanuts and lord knows how the seemingly compulsory tips are paid out.....and then a mass of loud wingeing americans overrun a small tourist resort for a few hours and then head back to their all you can trough buffet and booze. It was one of the benefits of covid that it all stopped, It should have been an industry that got no financial support and let go to the wall...


----------



## Baldy (12 Aug 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> And yes - we've done a cruise. Five days to Norway to see the fjords and ride the Flam railway
> Not sure I'd necessarily do another.



Done several kayak trips along that coast, took a little longer than 5days all tolled. Going at a slower pace you do get to know the place much better. Our "cabin" had a different view every night. For a bathroom you just take your clothes off and jump in the sea. Evening entertainment was watching the wildlife. And it didn't cost a fortune.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Aug 2021)

Kayaking across the North Sea would be a bit too exciting for me!


----------



## Baldy (12 Aug 2021)

Yes me too, there used to be a ferry Newcastle to Bergan. That route has been paddled by a tandem kayak.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Aug 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I have a similar dislike of them for those very reasons, its not sustainable tourism, the wash from them damages places like Venice, the passengers spend nothing in port and the staff are paid peanuts and lord knows how the seemingly compulsory tips are paid out.....and then a mass of loud wingeing americans overrun a small tourist resort for a few hours and then head back to their all you can trough buffet and booze. It was one of the benefits of covid that it all stopped, It should have been an industry that got no financial support and let go to the wall...


To be fair it’s not any different from the all inclusive on the Costa del Sol really! Anyway COVID has hit it firmly on the head for now.
Anyway I liked them, but it’s not for everyone . Will make do with my caravan and dirty big diesel SUV :-) for now.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> To be fair it’s not any different from the all inclusive on the Costa del Sol really! Anyway COVID has hit it firmly on the head for now.
> Anyway I liked them, but it’s not for everyone . Will make do with my caravan and dirty big diesel SUV :-) for now.


True.
We stayed in a nice A/I hotel in Majorca.
Went for a walk and there was (what had been a nice area) of bars and restaurants.
75% boarded up. A local told me is was fine until 'our' hotel went A/I......it died overnight.


----------



## dodgy (13 Aug 2021)

We met some people in Mexico in 1999, we went for a walk from our AI hotel and they came along, just a walk to the nearby village. We had some US dollars and were keen to buy a beer or 2 from a 'proper' Mexican bar (reps advised it was a safe village - this isn't that far from Escobar's patch  ). Anyway, couple who joined us would only drink water, they didn't want to spend any money, despite a once in a lifetime opportunity to drink beer in such a place. They were locked into the AI mentality. Bloody crazy.

Just in case our lifelong friends we met there are reading this (Dave and Jane) it wasn't you!

Edit, not Escobar, but it wasn't far from Sinaloa which is very much cartel country. Escobar was of course in Colombia.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (13 Aug 2021)

dodgy said:


> We met some people in Mexico in 1999, we went for a walk from our AI hotel and they came along, just a walk to the nearby village. We had some US dollars and were keen to buy a beer or 2 from a 'proper' Mexican bar (reps advised it was a safe village - this isn't that far from Escobar's patch  ). Anyway, couple who joined us would only drink water, they didn't want to spend any money, despite a once in a lifetime opportunity to drink beer in such a place. They were locked into the AI mentality. Bloody crazy.
> 
> Just in case our lifelong friends we met there are reading this (Dave and Jane) it wasn't you!


That was a long walk!
Escobar was Colombian 😉


----------



## dodgy (13 Aug 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> That was a long walk!
> Escobar was Colombian 😉


I edited my post just before you posted that!


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Aug 2021)

dodgy said:


> We met some people in Mexico in 1999, we went for a walk from our AI hotel and they came along, just a walk to the nearby village. We had some US dollars and were keen to buy a beer or 2 from a 'proper' Mexican bar (reps advised it was a safe village - this isn't that far from Escobar's patch  ). Anyway, couple who joined us would only drink water, they didn't want to spend any money, despite a once in a lifetime opportunity to drink beer in such a place. They were locked into the AI mentality. Bloody crazy.
> 
> Just in case our lifelong friends we met there are reading this (Dave and Jane) it wasn't you!
> 
> Edit, not Escobar, but it wasn't far from Sinaloa which is very much cartel country. Escobar was of course in Colombia.


I can honestly say every port we docked in , we would go ashore and at least go for a beer and or coffee. Do some shopping as well, might not have spent a fortune but we made an effort! . Even Norway which is very expensive , we managed to spend a bit. Every little counts !


----------



## icowden (23 Aug 2021)

We just found a good way to get a cruise taster. Went on the Disney Magic from Southampton to er Southampton 

It was quite fun although Covid was making things difficult. Character meets are either "selfies" with the character about 4 metres behind you or the "princess wave" (princesses on the main stairs) or "superhero waves" superheroes pose and wave from the opposite balcony).

Disney magic is quite old now, and the main family pool is incredibly small. The shows were great though and the service was incredible as you might expect. We had fun at karaoke and doing quiz shows in the D Lounge, and some great meals courtesy of the themed restaurants. They have a nice scheme where you are prebooked and rotate doing one restaurant each night. The kids loved seeing their drawings come to life in the Animators Palette restaurant and the floor show in the Tangled restaurant.

Not sure whether I'd retain my sanity on a long cruise. There were kids clubs for teenies and 7-12s . A video games room for tweens and a "youth" hangout for 15 to 18s. So you can imprison your kid in kids club and then vanish to the adults only pool / bar / pub if you wish.

It would be interesting to go on a newer ship and go somewhere other than cornwall and back,


----------



## albal (23 Aug 2021)

This is in Portsmouth right now.


----------

